# Proud of my new Tundra



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Was down in Fourchon, LA last week and my buddy needed to pull a 36' Contender out of the water, for some reason he would not even attempt the pull with his 1/2 GMC truck...I spoke up and said "The Tundra will handle the task". No problems (other than the dang gravel by the ramp) yankin that big ol boat out of the water...I was very proud of my slant eyed girl 

YES...I took pictures with my buddy's (Angler 1) camera, if he will post them here or email them to me I'll post.

I wonder what a 36"Contender, Twin Yamaha 4 stroke 350's, trailer and all assorted accessories weigh? 12,000- 14,000lbs?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey bro if you ever have to pull it out of the water again and get stuck, call me. Ill grab the CTD and pull both out.  j/k Sounds like a good time, get the pics up. I always love the "hold on Ill hook my truck up and do it" times in life.  Argo has been around for a few of mine, as I have for him.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hey bro if you ever have to pull it out of the water again and get stuck, call me. Ill grab the CTD and pull both out.  j/k Sounds like a good time, get the pics up. I always love the "hold on Ill hook my truck up and do it" times in life.  Argo has been around for a few of mine, as I have for him.


LOL, I knew I could count on you for a reply  I won't bad mouth your old Dodge, it's only been a few months since I got rid of my OLD CTD


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Not very good pictures but they will work!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Lookin' good Trod!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

hmm! Thats about what my trailer weighs.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mudhog said:


> hmm! Thats about what my trailer weighs.


And that looks to be a 3/4 ton Ford in the picture?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Looked like that to me also. Good job man, like say I love the "Ill get my truck" moments in life.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

good thing you were on flat land. also looks like the ramp is short enough and the trailer long enough that you would not have to be too much on the VERY small incline of the ramp. hook that bad boy up and pull it from SA to corpus some time or anywhere with any sort of grade to the road, you will find out what your truck is made of for real.... lol, that sucker will be spitting rice out of the tail pipe and the engine will be screaming, I think I can.......but the little engine that could was not a toy.......


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Argo said:


> good thing you were on flat land. also looks like the ramp is short enough and the trailer long enough that you would not have to be too much on the VERY small incline of the ramp. hook that bad boy up and pull it from SA to corpus some time or anywhere with any sort of grade to the road, you will find out what your truck is made of for real.... lol, that sucker will be spitting rice out of the tail pipe and the engine will be screaming, I think I can.......but the little engine that could was not a toy.......


LOL....and there comes my other truck arguing buddy! 

I agree, I would not pull it down the road, too much of a load for a 1/2 truck. The point I was trying to make is the dude with the 1/2 GM Truck would not even attempt to pull it out...typical GM guy....SCARED


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

My sister could pull that boat out with her Ranger....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Roby said:


> My sister could pull that boat out with her Ranger....


Send her on over there and have her drop it back in the water for us


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Argo said:


> good thing you were on flat land. also looks like the ramp is short enough and the trailer long enough that you would not have to be too much on the VERY small incline of the ramp. hook that bad boy up and pull it from SA to corpus some time or anywhere with any sort of grade to the road, you will find out what your truck is made of for real.... lol, that sucker will be spitting rice out of the tail pipe and the engine will be screaming, I think I can.......but the little engine that could was not a toy.......


hahaha i like it!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Trod....are you going to join that class action suit against Toyota? Ooopss....I miss-read that.....it's *FORD* that the class action suit is against. Sorry about that 8*).


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you know I actually did see a ranger pulling out a 33" cuddy that was pushing 12k. This was in port A and he said he does it regularly and leaves it connected to the little truck and stores it right across from the ramps at a storage facility....... the ranger was 2 wheel drive and had a 4 banger in it.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice work on the retrieval. Speaking of Rangers I use to always pull a MF 35 tractor with a box blade all the time on a 16' trailer. Pulled it like a champ. Kinda wonder how much that all weighed!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Hey Trod....are you going to join that class action suit against Toyota? Ooopss....I miss-read that.....it's *FORD* that the class action suit is against. Sorry about that 8*).


LOL....That's why after all my life of being a Ford an I quit buying Ford's, the 2001 F-250 Powerstroke I had keep burning up transmissions, the 2004 F-250 Powerstroke I had kept having "computer" issues, the 2005 F-150 Suprecrew I had ideled so badly that I was ashamed to let others ride with me (a Ford factory rep said it was "normal". Granted, all the other Ford's I had ever had were great but those last 3 left me with a bad taste. IN 2006 I bought the Cummins Ram 2500, it was a good truck, didn't have any problems with it (of course it only had about 30,000 miles when I traded it) but it just didn't have a quality feel to it in my opinion...I felt the engine was great but I didn't really like the truck itself.

Speakin of Rangers...I have a friend who's dad hauls a 30' Glacier Bay catamarn with his old Ranger, I don't think he launches it nor retrieves it with that truck but he does haul it down the road.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> Send her on over there and have her drop it back in the water for us


Still want my sister to show up with her Ranger?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you have the 5.7 in the Toyota? I think it is rated at nearly 400hp with a six speed auto tranny and a 4:30 geared rear end giving it a numerical advatage in first gear. 

But, don't try no panic stop in that light of a truck towing a big Contender.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww come on. You have seen the comercial where it stops some 400 billion tons on a wet muddy road in 10 feet going 90 MPH.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, Tombo, it's the 5.7 and it's rated at 381hp


I'm with you Blue, I don't believe that commercial where they drop the container of the edge of the Mountain, the truck does have some really good brakes but I would never try that stunt!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The New Tundra is a really nice looking truck, I tried to buy one but the local dealer was too proud of them.
It has a lot of HP, but, for anyone pulling heavy loads, don't mix up the real spec you need to look at. Torque.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

let me borrow your truck, ill try it...........



trodery said:


> Yeah, Tombo, it's the 5.7 and it's rated at 381hp
> 
> I'm with you Blue, I don't believe that commercial where they drop the container of the edge of the Mountain, the truck does have some really good brakes but I would never try that stunt!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

WHat type of mileage do you get 1) on the road and 2) in town.

Thanks!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I tell you what Argo, if your brave enough to sit in the drivers seat and do the stunt you are more than welcome to give it a try  Better have a parachute.



2hours---- about 17.5 in town 20 on the highwya driving about 70


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

would not be the first stupid thing I have done to total someone elses car.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

^^^^^ ditto^^^^^^^ DO NOT GIVE HIM THE TRUCK^^^^^^HE WILL TRY IT^^^^^


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Blue, I think ol Argo would die if he failed at that attempt.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Nah, he'd jump out at the last second. But think about it, you'd get a new truck out of the deal.


Seriously though, the Tundra is a nice truck, but they have to get real with the commercials. The one with the swinging I-beams is completely unbelievable.

I'll just be happy to finally get my truck back on the road. I've been really taking my time on this one. 

ARP Head studs
Stage 2 F-1 injectors
F-1 Diesel Valve springs
HRD Stainless Steel Tube Header
Ported Head.

When I get it done, all I need to do is get the twin turbo piping fabbed up. Gotta get the mad money account stocked back up before I get there though.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

HA! I had a guy want to race me lastnight in his Lincon Towncar. He didnt belive me that our trucks run that great of a time in the 1/4. I declined the race due to my TC slipping from the abuse it took when the truck had mods.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My fastest time is 13.4. It'll blow that away when I get it put back together.

As far as the slipping TC, I know a fella that can take care of that for ya. Might cost a little though.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

SOunds like he should have spent less on his boat and more on his truck......


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> My fastest time is 13.4. It'll blow that away when I get it put back together.
> 
> As far as the slipping TC, I know a fella that can take care of that for ya. Might cost a little though.


Realllllly, how much for a triple disk and a VB? Just had buddy throw down 707HP, #2 only, on the dyno 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple discs TCC are around $1400, not sure what he gets for a valve body.

But, you'll also need to look at getting a billet input shaft and flexplate. You build the tranny good enough and start putting HP through it, and either the input shaft will snap, or you'll rip the center out of the flexplate.


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Alot of rigs will pull that load, but can they stop it?...Once Again Children...Weight of tow vehicle, Torque, Traction, and mongo brakes to stop the momentum. Look at the big rigs.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> Triple discs TCC are around $1400, not sure what he gets for a valve body.
> 
> But, you'll also need to look at getting a billet input shaft and flexplate. You build the tranny good enough and start putting HP through it, and either the input shaft will snap, or you'll rip the center out of the flexplate.


Maybe down the line I would go fully built, but for now a TC and VB should be alright. Plus I can do that here at the house. Thanks for the info


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

bigwahoo said:


> Alot of rigs will pull that load, but can they stop it?...Once Again Children...Weight of tow vehicle, Torque, Traction, and mongo brakes to stop the momentum. Look at the big rigs.


I was pulling a 28ft Aqua Sport from the vally to San Antonio with my old '97 CTD 4x4 when the trailer decided to throw a temper tantrum at 65MPH. It was crazy, I can only describe it as "death wobble". Thought I was gonn shart myself but my truck slowed it down and got it under control.

I dont think any cars behind us passed for atleast a half an hour. Me and Argo laugh about it now, but man that was no fun. Im pretty positive that my fingers are still imprinted on the steering wheel.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I was pulling a 28ft Aqua Sport from the vally to San Antonio with my old '97 CTD 4x4 when the trailer decided to throw a temper tantrum at 65MPH. It was crazy, I can only describe it as "death wobble". Thought I was gonn shart myself but my truck slowed it down and got it under control.
> 
> I dont think any cars behind us passed for atleast a half an hour. Me and Argo laugh about it now, but man that was no fun. Im pretty positive that my fingers are still imprinted on the steering wheel.


I think he was referring to the Toy.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Im just saying it took a 3/4 4x4 CTD to stop that boat from throwing us off the road. At one point it lifted the rear of my truck up. Scary stuff. Just a IMO.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah there are hand prints on the steering wheel and some little cones on the seat cushions from us puckering up soo tight. We took up both lanes and the shoulder with the truck and boat flopping back and forth, trailer had no tongue weight and bad axle alighnment. We drove from harlingen to SA going 55mph to keep the wobble down and I purchased a new trailer the next week........


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Good times.............................good times.


----------

